# Gbatemp app concept v2



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

Features​
Sleek dark theme
Easy and customizable navigations
The ability to follow / block / ignore and PM any user with the tap of your thumb
Keep up to date on what you want when you want to!
Special mod portal
Free with ads if gbatemp does decide to do so
This is just a concept! I have no intention to actually make this.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 27, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I have no intention to actually make this.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

_Chaz_ said:


> View attachment 50883


Yes. Thank you for such lovely inspiration to continue UI / UX design !!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 27, 2016)

I'll be brutally honest because I feel as though this could go a long way - To me in its current form it's a little cramped and dingy, and that's coming from someone who likes to compact and slim down his UIs as much as possible - also that's a hell of a lot of ad space considering the amount of screen estate you're wasting.

A huge stand-out to me is your emphasis on the actual content that GBAtemp serves, and alongside that maybe there should be some kind of additional emphasis on "Updates" - by which I mean a combination of what news you might be subscribed to and also reactions/replies to your posts (yes, the dreaded feed!).


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> I'll be brutally honest because I feel as though this could go a long way - To me in its current form it's a little cramped and dingy, and that's coming from someone who likes to compact and slim down his UIs as much as possible - also that's a hell of a lot of ad space considering the amount of screen estate you're wasting.
> 
> A huge stand-out to me is your emphasis on the actual content that GBAtemp serves, and alongside that maybe there should be some kind of additional emphasis on "Updates" - by which I mean a combination of what news you might be subscribed to and also reactions/replies to your posts (yes, the dreaded feed!).


For v3 I will try to spread things out more and tone down on that ad. In all honesty I just did not know what to put there and it seemed strange not having anything in that big of a space.  Do you have any suggestion on how I could make it less compact?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 27, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> For v3 I will try to spread things out more and tone down on that ad. In all honesty I just did not know what to put there and it seemed strange not having anything in that big of a space.  Do you have any suggestion on how I could make it less compact?


I'm aware that it's a very controversial opinion, but I'm actually a huge fan of card-like design in which most media are baked into boxes which can be adjusted to occupy the available space or emphasise where needed (The Guardian and Next FT are my favourite go-to examples for card design).  Something like that, coupled with something like this could look absolutely lovely.


----------



## Olmectron (May 27, 2016)

Let's just go with Material Design! What would be wrong about it?

https://www.google.com/design/spec/material-design/introduction.html

And, don't put big boxes for the user info, let those for when pressing the menu button which opens the sidebar. The cleaner an app, the better. It feels bloated to have it all in the same screen, leave it for the sidebar, or a screen exclusively for the user info (just like the actual user pages GBATemp already has).


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 27, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> Let's just go with Material Design! What would be wrong about it?
> 
> https://www.google.com/design/spec/material-design/introduction.html
> 
> And, don't put big boxes for the user info, let those for when pressing the menu button which opens the sidebar. The cleaner an app, the better. It feels bloated to have it all in the same screen, leave it for the sidebar, or a screen exclusively for the user info (just like the actual user pages GBATemp already has).


Hah, honest to god I was trying very hard not to say "Go Material Design" - Google are right there with the other giants revolutionising UX.  I am a huge fan of the current direction of print journalism, to me it emphasises type in a way that Material doesn't, but I think overall we're feeling the same things about what a GBAtemp app "should" be like: Simple, elegant and content first.


----------



## Olmectron (May 27, 2016)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Hah, honest to god I was trying very hard not to say "Go Material Design" - Google are right there with the other giants revolutionising UX.  I am a huge fan of the current direction of print journalism, to me it emphasises type in a way that Material doesn't, but I think overall we're feeling the same things about what a GBAtemp app "should" be like: Simple, elegant and content first.


Exactly.

No matter how an app could be, while it has the adjectives you said, it's alright. Simplicity is always better.

I'm just a big fan of Material Design, as it's great for apps. However, I looked at those sites you linked, and they're really neat, too. They fit very well on screen, and don't feel bloated, even with much info in the same screen.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

Features

Same as above
New Material design 
Swipe cards left and right to scroll through selected thread
You can view the thread selections in settings 
If you want me to make this more detailed let me know

@Fredrica Bernkastel 
@Olmectron


----------



## Justinde75 (May 27, 2016)

We need a GBAtemp app


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> We need a GBAtemp app


I am adding new detail to the card one

tbh I like it better lol


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

Update!



 

Temp app v3.5 design


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 29, 2016)

Ugggh, it looks so simplistic to me. I'm sick of seeing everything simplified.


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 29, 2016)

Very minimalist....i like it!


----------



## Olmectron (May 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Ugggh, it looks so simplistic to me. I'm sick of seeing everything simplified.


Why don't you like simple things?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 29, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> Why don't you like simple things?


I meant minimalist stuff, I'm tired of it since everybody does it and it's everywhere.


----------



## Olmectron (May 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I meant minimalist stuff, I'm tired of it since everybody does it and it's everywhere.


Alright. 

So bloated would be better? Or to find a middle way between both?


----------



## Xanthe (May 29, 2016)

Hmm. I do actually have experience with xCode and Swift. I have a Developer ID and I'm able to sign apps and upload them to the app store. I could gladly work with GBAtemp to make this a thing.


----------



## Olmectron (May 29, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Hmm. I do actually have experience with xCode and Swift. I have a Developer ID and I'm able to sign apps and upload them to the app store. I could gladly work with GBAtemp to make this a thing.


Could you also develop the Android version?


----------



## Sono (May 29, 2016)

I think my design would be the best, if everyone hates simplified material design  Stock Gingerbread theme with stock Android controls 
Also, I won't make a concept art, because that would make people lose their ability to see, and I'm lazy to throw a demo app together


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 29, 2016)

Just to interject - if you are developing an app, please make it a progressive web-app and _not_ a native app.  Progressive web-apps are cross-platform by nature, and can be added to the homescreen / whatever-the-fuck-else-you-want.  Native apps are larger than they need to be, and are far more limiting as far as disk-space goes (do you really want another 30mb+ phone app)?

Also, isn't Tapatalk already a thing here?

(If you are looking for developers and do chose the PWA option, drop me a line)


----------



## Sono (May 29, 2016)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Just to interject - if you are developing an app, please make it a progressive webapp and _not_ a native app.  Progressive web-apps are cross-platform by nature, and can be added to the homescreen / whatever-the-fuck-else-you-want.  Native apps are larger than they need to be, and are far more limiting as far as disk-space goes (do you really want another 30mb+ phone app)?
> 
> Also, isn't Tapatalk already a thing here?




Yes, there's Apache Cordova
Welp, some WebViews are very shitty and limited, I would avoid the use of them

I call it bullshit. It's only the case, because they bundle a shitton of unnecessary tracking-advertising crapware...
It is, but we need a better alternative 

Sent from my school lappy™ Celeron N3050 using Click-a-Firefox-Developer-Edition


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 29, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Yes, there's Apache Cordova
> Welp, some WebViews are very shitty and limited, I would avoid the use of them
> 
> I call it bullshit. It's only the case, because they bundle a shitton of unnecessary tracking-advertising crapware...
> ...


I'm aware of Cordova - it's something I've already used in production, but absolutely hate because it performs like shit (ever written a spring animation?  Not fun, and that's if you can even get it run on a Nexus 7!).  PWAs are a "new" thing, the current hip trend in web development because they allow us to solve many of the pains we've had with unstable networks (they're a direct consequence of the extensible web manifesto).  Right now Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Edge and Chrome all support PWA technology (heck, Apple invented its original form, which is surprisingly innovative for modern Apple), and it's a safe bet.  Flipkart recently launched a PWA to replace their mobile app, and saw mobile conversions go up 70%.


Native binaries are *huge*, that's a fact and there's not much getting around that.  In many cases they're bundling boilerplate code, things that are already baked in by default.  Also the install experience is significantly easier, and there's no bullshit fees to pay.

Agreed that Tapatalk is bullshit.

Sent from my HipsterBook Pro with Retina.


----------



## Sono (May 29, 2016)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Sent from my HipsterBook Pro with Retina.





*cough*

Anyways, I like to make native apps, unless I need to make an *actual* website, and not a web app.

*looks at 'TempNotifierDroid apk size*
...well, you kinda won in the "app size" war here 
*looks at TerraInveditDroid's apk size*
DAFUQ! I take back what I just said! Native apps are much smaller. Period 

Edit: but ye, web apps are *much, MUCH more* portable. meh


----------



## Xanthe (May 29, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> Could you also develop the Android version?


Eh, I'm not sure how I would convert the app or rewrite the code. I don't know what coding language Android uses, and that's vital...


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 3, 2016)

Card layout but a wii (pun) bit different.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 5, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Hmm. I do actually have experience with xCode and Swift. I have a Developer ID and I'm able to sign apps and upload them to the app store. I could gladly work with GBAtemp to make this a thing.


Sorry I didn't read this in time. If I decide to take up actually coding I'll let you know but I can't do any of that so I doubt out. The reason why I started coding is because I wanted people to "Wow, you made that!" I then realized it wasn't the code they where wowing at it was what it does and how it looks which is now why I'm really into UI / UX design.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 5, 2016)

Who the hell would download another app to eat up resources when xenforo already has mobile formatting and gbatemp is already signed with tapatalk?


----------



## chaosrunner (Jun 5, 2016)

wouldent a gba temp admin have to create the app


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 5, 2016)

chaosrunner said:


> wouldent a gba temp admin have to create the app


No.. Not necessarily


----------

